# Great website to help you lose weight!



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Having eaten far too much chocolate at Easter, I decided that the time had come to lose a bit of weight. I came across a great website called www.foodfocus.co.uk

I've been using it for a little over a week now and I've already lost 4 lbs . I've not been crash dieting, just watching what I eat and keeping within the calorie allowance that the site works out for you.

It's free to register and all you do is enter what foods you've eaten (it only works if you're honest! :wink: ) each day and what exercise you've had. It works out how many calories you've eaten and even breaks it down into fat, carbs, protein. You can enter any foods that are not already on their seemingly huge database. It also has a 'dashboard' with lots of graphs if you're statistically minded.

I must admit that I didn't realise how much all the little extras that you don't think about eating cost you in calories. The site has been a real motivator for me because it makes you really aware of what you are eating.

It seems like the kind of website you would pay a subscription for, but at least for now, it's free.

Looking forward to buying some new outdoor gear for the summer, just as soon as I can fit into it!

Stimpy


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks interesting. Took me ages to fill everything out, but I suppose it will get easier. Keep up the good work! :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Excellent website! Nicely presented, and easy to use. I'm logged in too  

Thanks for the recommendation.

Gerald


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Stimpy
I'm in as well. Looking forward to seeing less of you all!

Sonja


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that it looks interresting, 

I will give it a go, I need to :lol: 

Anne


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Anything that can get me motivated has got to be good!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just checked my BMI 8O 8O OBESE. I am that depressed I am going having a big bar of Galaxy dairy milk    

Johnny F


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Just checked my BMI 8O 8O OBESE. I am that depressed I am going having a big bar of Galaxy dairy milk
> 
> Johnny F


But remember Johnny that top sportsmen eg rugby players come out as obese using the BMI index as muscle weighs more than fat. So that's probably what's happened to you. :wink:

Viv


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I hate that word "OBESE" :evil:

Not that I'm in that category, of course 

The depressing thing is when you program in what you think you want to lose, and you still come out as OBESE - not that that is what heppened to me, of course 

121 days to get to my (new) target weight 

Gerald

_Edit: August 4th_


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

litcher said:


> But remember Johnny that top sportsmen eg rugby players come out as obese using the BMI index as muscle weighs more than fat. So that's probably what's happened to you. :wink: Viv


Viv, you are a friend forever   

Johnny F


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

There's going to be a lot of thinner members!
Hmmm, can't find an activity for web browsing

Regards
Doug


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

My problem is I am 2 stone heavier than their max weight


stew


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Good lad Stew, us big lads should and must stick together :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Had a look at the website and in the terms and conditions it says that although it is free at the moment they can staqrt charging at any time in the future and without prior notice, I think I will stick to my sliiming world books, dont want to end up owing money 8O 

Anne


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

You are right Johnny, pass the galaxy milk :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

artona said:


> You are right Johnny, pass the galaxy milk :lol: :lol: :lol:
> stew


  Sorry mate, it's nearly all gone.......










Johnny F


----------

